# Has anyone tried a Paxil + Buspar combo?



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thoughts?


----------



## greenwood (Aug 8, 2011)

very popular combo, I used to take that combo some years ago. Not really sure if the buspar did much. However, I still take paxil


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I was one BuSpar + Effexor once. The effexor alone was horrible on it's own and not working. Ended up in hospital. Doc there added BuSpar. I was at work second day on it and I was shaking, sweating profusely, and turned pale white, everyone was asking me if I was ok. Then, it felt like electric current was being zapped through me every few moments. I had to go home. Stuck with it for a week, then threw the BuSpar out.

My anxiety went through the roof, and the electric 'pulses' lasted a couple days after stopping. 

Definitely not for me.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been on paxil for a couple of years. Works ok for depression. Pdoc tried to put me on buspar after i was still telling him of anxiety problems....i said no thanks. I've just heard so many bad things about it, and i've never heard of anyone saying that it works for them. I think the only reason they prescribe it is because its not a controlled substance like benzos


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nogy said:


> I think the only reason they prescribe it is because its not a controlled substance like benzos


Exactly. In my case it was after coming off of Ativan and Before going on Kolonopin. I went to ER for severe panic attack/Psychosis. I asked about tryig another Benzo. Pdoc at hospital said "I doesn't prescribe those." bla bla. and gave me BuSpar. Week later my GP put me on Kolonopin and has been a lifesaver.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone else have success with buspar?

Im on Paxil + 4 mg of klonopin a day and I still have some anxiety


----------



## Missbipolaranxiety85 (Oct 11, 2013)

I was actually scared to try this combo because I heard that buspar just didn't work. Well for some people that may the truth but I just took my first pill and I can already feel it work. The best thing to do is try it and let it work or not. I am on paxil 40mg and love it. The paxil just needed a pick me up so to speak. Well I believe I have found mine. Please try it and see if it works for you. Thats the best we can hope for with any med.


----------

